# New companies



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 29, 2008)

Kids are growing up and have their own world, now only my pets would stay with me.

Formosan giant flying squirrel (Petaurista petaurista grandis )

Which can grow up to three feet in total length, with weight of 3 pounds. Common seen in the forest of 100-2500 meter, widely spread all over the island. Nacturnal and shy by nature, but can be tamed once you feed them from very young.

I raised them since one and two months old, female and male respectively. They feed on leave and fruits mostly, and currently rely on thick milk and seasonal fruits. The photos, show my hand feeding them via a syringe, which is easier to pump thick liquid food.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 29, 2008)

Cute! I'd like to see the rest of it.


----------



## Empiu (May 3, 2008)

They are sooooo cute  Do they enjoy contanct with people or prefer to be leave alone?

Really really amazing!! :wub: Please show some more photos of them


----------



## OGIGA (May 3, 2008)

I must say that's pretty cool.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Joanna and OGIGA.

and sorry for my lousy English!

They are doing just fine, and I will update from time to time.

Most likely they will treat you as their parent once raise them at one month old when they first open their eyes and used to your sense. I use a towel which exclusively for feeding, so my kids can feed them without any problem once they smell it is dinner time. Somehow, if they get along with human for long, even strangers can be tolerated at certain degree.

Hopefully they will bring youth later this year.


----------

